# pottersusan - Heroine of the forum!



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2015)

pottersusan has been nominated as a Heroine of the Forum!  Despite great adversity and the loss of far more than her beta cells, Susan shines out with her positive attitude and living life to the full - even if that means entertaining the Diabetes Fairy! 

Thank you for all your good humour and support of forum members, Susan!


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 11, 2015)

My gob has well and truly been smacked  Thank you 

Still confused about how the DF has pitched up in Spain


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 11, 2015)

Gets my vote. Anyone who can cope with DF is a hero(ine). Seriously though, congratulations Susan on a well deserved nomination.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2015)

Congratulations Susuan, well deserved.


----------



## Flower (Dec 11, 2015)

Congratulations Susan  much deserved after all you have been through and for all your positivity, humour and endurance with the DF


----------



## Bloden (Dec 12, 2015)

Here, here!  Your courage, humour, tenacity, positive attitude...I could go on...set you apart, Pottersusan. You are truly a forum heroine.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 14, 2015)

Hurrah! Well deserved.


----------



## khskel (Dec 14, 2015)

Hear, hear!


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 17, 2015)

As above, a well deserved nomination. x


----------



## AJLang (Dec 24, 2015)

Congratulations Pottersusan.  You truly are a heroine.  Well done
PS I think I may know how the Diabetes Fairy got to Spain but she has sworn me to secrecy.........


----------



## Andy HB (Jan 4, 2016)

A very late congratulations from me as well. 

Andy


----------

